# 6-star rating



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Excuse if I am late, I started ubering again yesterday after a week and I just noticed I can put up to 6 stars for pax rating? I couldn't find a thread on it. 

Did anyone else notice this? Does that also mean drivers can get up to 6 stars as a rating.

I hope this is to "stabilize" the horrible rating system that is in place.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Are you sure you're not just driving too much and seeing stars from exhaustion?


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Excuse if I am late, I started ubering again yesterday after a week and I just noticed I can put up to 6 stars for pax rating? I couldn't find a thread on it.
> 
> Did anyone else notice this? Does that also mean drivers can get up to 6 stars as a rating.
> 
> I hope this is to "stabilize" the horrible rating system that is in place.


I've never seen this but hope it's not true. Uber needs fewer stars, not more. Three would be sufficient: 1=sucked, 2=average, 3=beyond average.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Are you sure you're not just driving too much and seeing stars from exhaustion?


I did come from public school so let me count them again lol. And right before I was going to go online it had to update and the app looks different now too.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

Brady said:


> I've never seen this but hope it's not true. Uber needs fewer stars, not more. Three would be sufficient: 1=sucked, 2=average, 3=beyond average.


I don't know about that. Have you ever used triple A? The tow truck guy explains that when I get a follow up call on service to please please select 5. For highest rating, because 4.3,2.1 is considered FAIL.

5-GREAT
4-FAIL
3-FAIL
2-FAIL
1-FAIL

That's how I interpret uber's driver rating system.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

5 - It was Awesome or Great or Good or Just Satisfactory.
4 - I vote the driver be fired, but let it be a slow spiral down filled with remedial courses.
3 - I vote the driver be fired 
2 - Fire him Quick
1 - I can't believe you haven't fired him yet, do it NOW!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

You may be thinking about the Sixth Star program? It rewards drivers who go above and beyond, apparently.


----------



## laura (Nov 3, 2014)

My husband tonight actually reached a six star.  so happy for you. You are UBERIFIC!!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

laura said:


> My husband tonight actually reached a six star.  so happy for you. You are UBERIFIC!!


Glad you felt good about that!


----------



## ValleyUber! (Nov 5, 2014)

The Star rating system is way too vague. The average person thinks 4/5 stars is an 'above average' rating. IMO, if I'm was out drinking and a professional driver in a clean, safe vehicle got me home safely, that's 5-stars. Rating someone 1-star because they don't have the song you like on tap is shameful. 

When leaving a seller negative feedback on eBay, buyers receive a pop-up, making sure the rating is not a mistake. This gives the person leaving the feedback a moment of reflection, just to be sure it was REALLY that bad. Arbitrarily leaving one's livelihood in the hands of total strangers and the anonymous click of a button cannot be good for the soul.


----------

